# RBG, not quite like John's



## Don I (Feb 28, 2017)

image upload no compression
Paph. gratrixianum
It got a 1st place ribbon, Best in Class and a CHM (77 points).


image upload no compression
I took 6 plants for the COOS display.


image upload no compression
I picked up the paper for the villosum that was awarded in Toronto. It had 80 points so it just squeaked by for the AM.
Don


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful plant! Which display was it in?


----------



## Don I (Feb 28, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Congrats!!!! Beautiful plant! Which display was it in?



It was in the COOS display out by the steps in the foyer. COOS won best display in the larger number of plants display and Jim, who's last name escapes me got a best in class for a Don Wimber as well so a good show for the society.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2017)

Don I said:


> It was in the COOS display out by the steps in the foyer. COOS won best display in the larger number of plants display and Jim, who's last name escapes me got a best in class for a Don Wimber as well so a good show for the society.



I thought so. I remember seeing it and thinking the colour was amazing. Well done and certainly deserving of the award. :clap:

I know Jim (Kendall). He's a nice guy and great grower.


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2017)

Congratulations to you for a fine blooming. The plant looks
healthy and beautiful.


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2017)

Don, congratulations on the awards! Sorry; but, I cannot see your photos. I have a new computer; but, I haven't had time to set it up yet and get it online........and my old one won't open most photos on ST any more.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 1, 2017)

Excellent plant and congrat's on the award.


----------



## Don I (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats, Don. Well done.


----------



## Carkin (Mar 2, 2017)

Lovely!!! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

